# New to pnp. Need guidance.



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all. 
Just recently I have decided to apply for Canada and Australia simultaneously. My noc is 2147 and already have 8777 in ielts. My csr is 360. Which pnp program should I look forward to? Also sinp is asking for a license to apply for pnp, which can be obtained by assessing your education through the designated body. I actually don’t have any formal education regarding my noc but have done certifications etc. how will I proceed for that? Any help would be great. Thanks in advance. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'll have to look at each province individually to determine if you qualify for their PNP programs... the PNP program is run at the provincial level, so what British Columbia requires isn't necessarily what Manitoba or New Brunswick require.

I know that Ontario require a minimum CRS of 400 before they'll consider your application - your CRS 360 precludes you from consideration.

I don't know what other provinces require.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Smarffy said:


> Hi all.
> Just recently I have decided to apply for Canada and Australia simultaneously. My noc is 2147 and already have 8777 in ielts. My csr is 360. Which pnp program should I look forward to? Also sinp is asking for a license to apply for pnp, which can be obtained by assessing your education through the designated body. I actually don’t have any formal education regarding my noc but have done certifications etc. how will I proceed for that? Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers.
> ...



Get your education evaluated. Certifications are meaningless.


----------

